
Ask HN: What are your favorite mailing lists? - eatonphil
This is the only similar thread I can find and it&#x27;s from a few years ago:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=5892712
======
drakmail
I like JavaScript Tips Daily newsletter
([http://js2016.tips](http://js2016.tips)), Ruby Weekly
([http://rubyweekly.com](http://rubyweekly.com)) and JavaScript Weekly
([http://javascriptweekly.com](http://javascriptweekly.com))

------
bonsai
I follow microservices
weekly([http://www.microservicesweekly.com](http://www.microservicesweekly.com)).

------
rayalez
Top weekly HN posts:

[http://www.hackernewsletter.com](http://www.hackernewsletter.com)

